# South Carolina Physical agility tests



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

Can anyone give me any info on what SC PD's do for physical part of the testing I have applied to Rock Hill and just wondering what to do to prepare.


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

Try checking this site out. Not sure if this is what Rock Hill requires.

http://www.sccja.org/PAT.html


----------

